# Comic Scripts - looking to collaborate with artists



## foozzzball (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey folks. I like writing comic scripts, and having an artist draw them up is generally good for the learning process.

Basically I'm looking for people to collaborate on comics with on a very informal basis, either on scripts I've already written, concepts I can develop more clearly into a script based on what an artist needs, or concepts an artist might have that they'd like to get into a script they can work from.

More details can be found on my FA journal here -> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/705604/


----------

